

Ask HN: which web server is the fastest? - trekkin

What is the fastest web server for serving static content and proxying? And what is its peak throughput? I've seen Nginx, Cherokee, GWan, etc. mentioned...<p>Additional info such as ease of use (custom C/C++ handlers, asynchronous request handling, etc.), community maturity, etc. would be useful as well...
======
pestaa
If you need to ask which is the fastest, you generally don't need the fastest.

My two cents.

~~~
dholowiski
This may seem like a flippant answer, but it's true. I'll add that if you do
need the fastest and you have to ask, you should probably hire someone who
doesn't need to ask that question.

------
snooper
Nginx

